# Is it ok to powerwash a skid steer diesel engine?



## arbor pro

I need to clean up the 20hp kubota diesel engine in my mini skid that I have for sale. Is it ok to just powerwash it off when cool or are there concerns that I should be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## sawinredneck

Wash away! Just don't have it running and try not to concentrate the water on the air intake.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

Don't spray into the intake or the exhaust. That's about it. 

It can be warm, not hot. Spray some Scrubbing Bubbles on about 10-15 minutes before you wash it. If you want to get serious, and don't mind the junk in your ground or water table, you can use engine cleaner.


----------



## JimiLL

Yuure fine. Just leave the engine off and warm. Engine degreaser will be your friend


----------



## arbor pro

JimiLL said:


> Yuure fine. Just leave the engine off and warm. Engine degreaser will be your friend



Is it ok to use the high pressure soap option at a carwash to get the grime off and then rinse with clean water? (I don't have my own powerwasher)

Is car wash water too hot? When you say 'leave the engine off and warm', what would be the harm of spraying hot water on an air temperature engine?

thanks for all replies.


----------



## banshee67

spraying a hot engine block with cold water is not a good idea, the sudden cold water could crack the casting or possibly break something i am guessing

the high pressure soap option is useless i think, the soap isnt gona eat any of the grease away, i would just spray it with some degreaser while its still warm, let it soak a bit, scrub it good, then blast it clean with the power washer with regular water, most car washes are pretty warm water, not really hot, the only thing to be careful of is cold water on a hot motor.

there is no harm on spraying hot water on a air temperature motor, it just wont be anywhere near as effective, but putting degreaser on a still-warm motor will help the degreaser eat the grease away and make the end result much better then trying to clean a cold motor with all the grease baked on


----------



## JimiLL

arbor pro said:


> Is it ok to use the high pressure soap option at a carwash to get the grime off and then rinse with clean water? (I don't have my own powerwasher)
> 
> Is car wash water too hot? When you say 'leave the engine off and warm', what would be the harm of spraying hot water on an air temperature engine?
> 
> thanks for all replies.



The soap isnt going to do it.... you need something to cut the grease and soak in. 

Load it up on a trailer after letting the engine warm up fully, and once you get to the car wash spray the engine with degreaser, once its cooled a little, and let it soak in for a little while you wash the rest of the machine. Do the engine last.

No harm is spraying a cold engine but the grease and grime will start to liquify and loosen up a little more the warmer they are, which will help in the degreaser penatrating the grime, which will make you life much easier


----------



## ents

What ever you do , don't use oven cleaner as a degreaser! I used some once and it took the paint right off. I've always just used a pressure washer, cold water, and it cleaned right up. Used it on my 933 and tractor. Hope you don't mind getting spattered with mud and grease and oil and such.


Good luck.


----------



## benp

I have always had good luck using Simple Green on my motors. Just make sure to spray it off before it dries.


----------



## sawinredneck

Purple power works well also and it's easier to find at WalMart and Oriely's as well.


----------



## gr8scott72

arbor pro said:


> Is it ok to use the high pressure soap option at a carwash to get the grime off and then rinse with clean water? (I don't have my own powerwasher)
> 
> Is car wash water too hot? When you say 'leave the engine off and warm', what would be the harm of spraying hot water on an air temperature engine?
> 
> thanks for all replies.



Dude, you own equipment and don't have a pressure washer? I know what your next purchase should be.

You probably won't need any soap at all. I just washed my Carlton and ASC RC30 on Sunday. I took the bottle of purple cleaner out with me but after blasting everything off, I really didn't even need the purple stuff.


----------



## arbor pro

gr8scott72 said:


> Dude, you own equipment and don't have a pressure washer? I know what your next purchase should be.
> 
> You probably won't need any soap at all. I just washed my Carlton and ASC RC30 on Sunday. I took the bottle of purple cleaner out with me but after blasting everything off, I really didn't even need the purple stuff.



It's been raining enough here lately that I don't need to wash the exterior of any of my equipment - the rain does it for me...

I've got a jug of simple green in the shop for cleaning saws. I'll spray some of that on the engine and give her a good blast.

I've always known to avoid spraying a hot engine with cold water - just wasn't thinking about why you would want the engine warm when powerwashing the grease and grime off. Makes sense that it softens it up. 

It's going to be one very dirty job. I should call Mike Rowe and get him to do it!


----------



## KD57

Spray it with Gunk engine degreaser, let it set a few minutes, wash it off. It will be clean enough to eat off of. And NEVER wash a hot engine, unless you like big repair bills.


----------



## codog

*next purchase*

Not to take away from main topic, but I thought you loved that bobcat mini skid. Can I ask why your getting rid of it and what your replacing it with? I love mine; sometimes I wish it was faster.


----------



## arbor pro

codog said:


> Not to take away from main topic, but I thought you loved that bobcat mini skid. Can I ask why your getting rid of it and what your replacing it with? I love mine; sometimes I wish it was faster.



I bought a new Boxer 532dx mini skid. At 32hp and 750 rated operating capacity, it has 50% more power and lifting capacity than my bobcat mini skid. I do really like the bobcat design and controls - I've run bobcats for years and years. However, I want something with a bit more snort and the bobcat mt-55 has only a little bit more hp than my mt-50. Why they don't make the 52 and 55 models more distinct, I don't understand. If the 55 model had more hp, I probably would have stayed with a bobcat.

I went and picked up my boxer on friday and was impressed with how snappy and powerful it is. Not as impressed with the controls though - way too many of them. It took me awhile to get used to my bobcat's controls - I suppose that, with time, I'll get proficient with the Boxer too. It's also going to take awhile getting used to the ride-on platform vs walking behind the mini.

I did a lot of research on minis before electing to go with the Boxer this time around. Basically chose power and lifting capacity over controls. No one mini skid seems to have great power with great controls. Hopefully, I won't regret my decision.


----------



## bushinspector

Only thing that I would add is that I like to say away from the alternator as well.


----------

